# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  chế tạo dao phay

## nhatson



----------

Gamo, Luyến, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## nhatson

em théc méc là làm sao để làm được mủi khoan.phay có cái lỗ phun coolant


theo ngâm cứu sơ sơ thì phôi đã có lỗ xoán

----------


## terminaterx300

đồng chí để ý hình như chỉ toàn là dao hợp kim mới có lỗ khoan thì phải

nghiên cứu cách sx dao cụ hợp kim là có thể hiểu phần nào :v

----------


## Ga con

Em có mấy con mũi khoan ghép (mảnh hợp kim, cán thép) cũng có lỗ phun, và một cây lưỡi khoan thép gió dài 30cm cũng có lỗ.
Theo em nghĩ thì chế lỗ trong thép thì khoan lỗ trong phôi rồi mới vặn xoắn. Còn hợp kim thì phải có cái lõi tạo lỗ, khi thiêu kết nó cháy đi luôn. Không biết có đúng không nữa.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------

